# Milwaukee smart drills



## havasu (Apr 25, 2016)

New on the market. Control/locate your tools online. Seems perfect for a business owner.

http://www.homedepot.com/b/Featured...X01_L05_2932175-_-VA_freetool&et_rid=62300008


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 25, 2016)

I have Milwaukee drill, impact driver, recip saw, flashlight and grinder and absolutely love them.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 25, 2016)

IDK. My phone is already smarter than me.


----------



## havasu (Apr 25, 2016)

These new Milwaukee drills are smart phone enabled, where you can track their whereabouts anywhere from a smartphone. You also set the torque on the drill on your phone. Very advanced!


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2016)

Because I need to set torque from my phone that I am not using while working.

I already have a set. I guess the tracking thing would be good if they got stolen? I love mine.


----------



## havasu (Apr 25, 2016)

You could find where all your employees were sleeping if you assigned each of them a new drill!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 26, 2016)

havasu said:


> You could find where all your employees were sleeping if you assigned each of them a new drill!



Not necessarily. Back in the days before cell phones, I was working with a guy whose boss gave him a pager. He was trimming carpet around a bathroom toilet when it went off, he threw it in the toilet.


----------

